# EGD with NG tube place CPT code



## Nelsen (Dec 18, 2012)

I need some help coding this:

My physician did an EGD, he then used a 14-French NG tube that advanced through the nostril into the oropharynx and under visualization, it was passed into the esophagus. There was some trauma as it passed over a stricture that was noted during the EGD, but it was passed into the stomach and he gently maintained pressure on it and confirmed that it was in place.

Thanks in advance!


----------

